# Glasses



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 16, 2010)

Really, I look around, and find that people with glasses are usually perceived as smart. Rounder glasses tend to make people look "dorky" if you will, and idk what slimmer glasses do for appearances exactly. I'd think it makes the person look like a bookworm.

However, I ain't gonna say whether or not I wear them... and this poll is only b/c I am curious, not to have ppl flip out at me. I just want to know what most other ppl think.

In this case, it's about... I guess I'll call it "physical attraction". So, be it that you're gay, bi, straight, etc. vote based on if someone you might be attracted to was wearing them.

I'm expecting most ppl will say it doesn't matter, and I realize this is kind of a dumb poll, but I gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

In the end, it doesn't really matter.

But I voted yes...


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 16, 2010)

Sometimes. It depends on the person's face shape and the glasses shape/style.


----------



## Gight (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had glasses for as long as I can remember...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

girl+glasses=boner


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah.

Guy I like wears them.

I also wear a pair, but usually only while driving.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Glasses on some people are HAWT!  On others, the look like a dork with glasses but w/o them they look like someone I'd drool over.

I really depends on the person, so I voted "doesn't matter."


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, i do!
in a lot of cases the right pair of glasses can make an attractive person even more attractive^^
i dont like glasses which are supposed to be "stylish" though... the simple ones are way hotter


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm really surprised at the answers. I thought it would be all 'no' and 'doesn't matter.'


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to say glasses can be a statement of personality (or not X3) Do I find them attractive, sometimes sometimes not has to be the right person.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

Omigosh, girls in glasses are lovely~


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Omigosh, girls in glasses are lovely~


Cats, too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> Cats, too.



D'awww....


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Einstein dog can't enjoy his glasses!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess it'd be hypocritical of me to dislike glasses because I need mine so badly.

I also guess it doesn't make that much of a difference to me.


----------



## TDK (Jan 16, 2010)

Dosen't matter to me. But i'll find out personally when I go into my eye exam and find out what kind of lenses I have to get O.O.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2010)

No news, glasses are hot.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't see many scalies with glasses so...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't really care.
Glasses can really fuck up your look, though. But most are cool :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 16, 2010)

I like _sun_glasses.

Regular ones are "meh."
It's not particularly a turn off, but I'd rather people with really pretty eyes and faces just to wear contacts. 

Like my fiance wears glasses, but I keep telling him to get contacts, because I don't like the lenses and frame getting in the way of his face.

I don't think "nerdy" or "geeky" or "hot" when I see them.
I just think "that person has vision problems."


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

I look terrible without glasses.

Wish I didn't need them.


----------



## Gight (Jan 16, 2010)

I have Terrible eyesight...


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

Insert blind as a bat joke here.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

I only use glasses when i read.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2010)

An attractive girl will look attractive with or without glasses really.

So no, it doesn't really matter to me


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually, I've found some people look much better with glasses on! Some look better without.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter. Looks aren't everything.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

Of course not, but we can still talk about looks, no?


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't help but think of the person being a teacher... or my _mom_ with glasses on. 

So that's going to be a "no" for me. 

But of course there are exceptions.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 16, 2010)

I look hot with specs, although i wear contacts for the majority of the time


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

An attractive person's appearance can be enhanced if they wear the right frames that compliment their facial features. Just like the wrong frames can make them look like a dork. I don't think glasses will make an unattractive person any more attractive, though. 

BTW, even though I hate wearing glasses with a passion (I'm OCD and hypersensitive, so I'm always noticing dust and smudges, and suddenly being able to see clearly has overloaded my brain and sent me into a panic attack a few times before), but regardless, I have the coolest flippin' glasses in the world X3 I hate them and love them. My new years resolution was to wear my glasses as often as possible, but at least every day I go to school.


----------



## mmmke (Jan 17, 2010)

Black frames all day.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 17, 2010)

I wear glasses people say I look like a hawt librarian in them idk tho

I say dosn't matter tho glasses can be cute


----------



## Russ (Jan 17, 2010)

Some people look good with glasses, others don't. I myself only wear them using the computer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Doesn't really matter to me.
Girls with glasses is a bit no but guys with glasses yes because that fits the nerdiness.
I currectly watch people puke together and eat it again as an omlet, does that make me like glasses?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally I kind of like guys with glasses better, I do have glasses  but only where them when I leave my house. But depending on how attractive a guys face is determines if they look good in glasses or not.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Guys with glasses =  :3http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/PaintedS/NTRileysureiswelldressed.jpg


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Glasses on some people are HAWT!  On others, the look like a dork with glasses but w/o them they look like someone I'd drool over.
> 
> I really depends on the person, so I voted "doesn't matter."



Pretty much this.  Although I look awful myself, I can't stand wearing glasses.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

GLASSES MEAN YOU ARE GENETICALLY INFERIOR

I do not find that attractive. B(


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2010)

Glasses are hot and make me go kittyface :3

I'm 20/20 but I might get a non-corrective pair just for the cosmetic appeal.  I don't know where to get some, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Glasses are hot and make me go kittyface :3
> 
> I'm 20/20 but I might get a non-corrective pair just for the cosmetic appeal.  I don't know where to get some, though.



Any place that sells corrective glasses would probably sell you non-corrective frames

I don't know any other place that would even carry frames :T


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Any place that sells corrective glasses would probably sell you non-corrective frames
> 
> I don't know any other place that would even carry frames :T



Would they have lenses in them, though?  A frame without lenses would just look dumb.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Would they have lenses in them, though? A frame without lenses would just look dumb.


 
I'm pretty sure they either have plastic lenses in them, or glass without any convex shape so they don't bend light.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Would they have lenses in them, though?  A frame without lenses would just look dumb.



I think it was Debenhams I saw selling cosmetic glasses near the make-up section. They just had normal glass inside them.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Would they have lenses in them, though?  A frame without lenses would just look dumb.



Of course.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Of course.



Okay, I should look into it then.  I've never needed to shop for glasses before so I didn't really know.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

For me, it really depends on their personality more than their looks, so I picked "doesn't matter".


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

They're neither attractive or unattractive, they're just there.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

I always wanted them because all my friends are nerds, so they all have them.

:c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

They look good on some people, but not on others. Regardless though, I don't think it matters much. But if someone can look good with glasses, I like it on them. I should voted yes. Fuck. Oh well.

And Noctus, you would look like Harry Potter if you wore glasses I'll bet. You sound like him enough.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd need a haircut. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Do it fag.

Also, I want glasses though, because I wore them once and my large nose became less noticeable from what I figured. But meh.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> Do it fag.
> 
> Also, I want glasses though, because I wore them once and my large nose became less noticeable from what I figured. But meh.


There should be a pair of glasses manufactures named "Proboscis"


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 17, 2010)

Glasses or no glasses.

Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 17, 2010)

I use corrective lenses. Either contacts or glasses.

So I'm automatically biased to like people with lenses.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I use corrective lenses. Either contacts or glasses.



As did I, for a couple of decades.  Laser surgery for the WIN!


----------



## kurohyou91 (Jan 17, 2010)

i look okay with or without them.
pity i can't get contacts.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> As did I, for a couple of decades. Laser surgery for the WIN!


 
I'm getting Lasik when I turn 18.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I'm getting Lasik when I turn 18.


 
I thought you had to be 25? Did they change that?

Personally I'd love to have the surgery done, but frankly, the idea of having surgery performed on my eyes is terrifying to me. Well, actually any kind of surgery at all. I'd just be worried that something could perminantly go wrong. Even though I currently have a really severe astigmatism and nearsightedness, almost to the point where it's a handicap, I can still function. If something were to go wrong in the surgery to where I couldn't function anymore, that would be really, really crappy. 

I hate wearing glasses and contacts, though, so I've thought about it. Plus, I'm an artist and going to become an animator, so my eyes are kind of important. I wouldn't want to let my eyesight deteriorate to the point of blindness.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 17, 2010)

The longer you wear your glasses, the more dependent upon them your eyes become. Eyesight just gets worse over time.

I'm going to have the laser eye surgery done someday, but am far too poor right now to even consider it.

I'd still wear glasses afterwards, though. I look terrible without glasses.

Half-tempted to post a picture of myself with glasses on now.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer girls without glasses


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> The longer you wear your glasses, the more dependent upon them your eyes become. Eyesight just gets worse over time.
> 
> I'm going to have the laser eye surgery done someday, but am far too poor right now to even consider it.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, you may get used to wearing glasses and the difference will be noticeable if you rarely take them off, but the strain of struggling to see with poor vision 24/7 will cause your vision to deteriorate much quicker than if you were to wear glasses. Glasses don't make your eyes dependant, they're a corrective tool used to keep them from getting worse. Saying that glasses make your eyesight worse is like saying using crutches or a cast will make your broken leg get worse, so you should just hobble around on your broken leg without a cast or crutches.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 17, 2010)

Depends on the person they are on, some people look good with glasses, some look horrible with them.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I thought you had to be 25? Did they change that?



At my advanced age, the age restriction (if there is one) was hardly an issue.  I think its more important that your prescription hasnt changed in a few years.

Other than learning to fly, its very possibly the very best thing that I have ever spoiled myself with.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Actually, you may get used to wearing glasses and the difference will be noticeable if you rarely take them off, but the strain of struggling to see with poor vision 24/7 will cause your vision to deteriorate much quicker than if you were to wear glasses. Glasses don't make your eyes dependant, they're a corrective tool used to keep them from getting worse. Saying that glasses make your eyesight worse is like saying using crutches or a cast will make your broken leg get worse, so you should just hobble around on your broken leg without a cast or crutches.



I'm actually talking about what my eye doctor told me, and he told me that your eyes grow more dependent on glasses to see clearly. A cast or crutch is to prevent further damage while your body repairs itself - glasses are there to fix a problem that will never fix itself.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm actually talking about what my eye doctor told me, and he told me that your eyes grow more dependent on glasses to see clearly. A cast or crutch is to prevent further damage while your body repairs itself - glasses are there to fix a problem that will never fix itself.


 
Unnecessary strain on your eyes from not wearing your glasses and struggling to see will damage them, just like strain on a broken bone from not using a cast or crutches. Though glasses won't ever improve your vision, in the long run they'll keep your eyesight from deteriorating nearly as fast as if you never wore glasses. I don't know where your eye doctor got his info, I've seen at least 7 different eye doctors, and I was told the same thing by all of them.

Maybe he was referring to the fact that when you don't wear glasses, it's not very noticeable how poor your eyesight is because you're used to it, but when you do wear glasses all the time, it's easy to tell the difference. By comparison it may look like your eyesight has gotten worse, but it's all about relativity.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 18, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised at the answers. I thought it would be all 'no' and 'doesn't matter.'



I was expecting the same thing actually lol. I do think that's a fairly definitive answer though. thanks for voting guys


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

Regarding LASIK, when in the history of gaming has a permanent stat boost ever NOT been worth it?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone tells me that I look better with glasses. I don't really care : DD. I think that some people look hot some don't. Like Daniel Radcliffe. He doesn't. But Halle Barry I mean, AYUUH


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yush...  Glasses are atractive...  as are spike collars!  IDK _why _I like thee things, but I know that I do.  lolz


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> Oh yush...  Glasses are atractive...  as are spike collars!  IDK _why _I like thee things, but I know that I do.  lolz






HELL YES> YOU"RE MAKING ME HORNY :3


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Some one after my own heart!  Yay!  ^^

Anticlimatictic, No?  lolz


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> HELL YES> YOU"RE MAKING ME HORNY :3



Poor JesusFish.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Your icon...  I CAN'T STOP STARING.

Movement has that effect on me.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Poor JesusFish.



Previously posted in a different thread: :The only person I want to violently molest in every which way possible right now is JesusFish. I can't heat horn someone with him on my mind.
FAPFAPFAP"

So aha. I keep think of him with the collar. >:3


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes... I love them or without.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Sdaly, they are two great things that dun go so great together.  Glasses and Spike collars don't work.  But seperate...  YESH.  I'm gonna look for that on Y-Chan...  Spike Collars and Glasses....  heeheehee...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 18, 2010)

I wear glasses and I hate them.  :C

I look like such a tool in them   ;^;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 18, 2010)

I would say yes. Even I look attractive in glasses, and I don't even wear 'em.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I wear glasses and I hate them.  :C
> 
> _"http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n12/Ichigo4504/IMG000017.jpg"_[/B]]I look like such a tool in them   ;^;



LOTS OF NOTHING LOOKS LIKE IBYUUK WHY DOES EVERYONE LOOK LIKE HIM?!?!?!


----------



## cutmywristandbitemeeyes (Jan 18, 2010)

they suck i wish i didnt need them damn


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 18, 2010)

oh sweet good thing I wear glasses ^_^


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> oh sweet good thing I wear glasses ^_^



You haven't added me on Skype :< Fail.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> LOTS OF NOTHING LOOKS LIKE IBYUUK WHY DOES EVERYONE LOOK LIKE HIM?!?!?!



Correction.  He looks like me.

Tell him to stop imitating.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I wear glasses and I hate them.  :C
> 
> I look like such a tool in them   ;^;



i think they fit you nicely, you look cute with them^^


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 18, 2010)

Hammytoy on FA that has sexy Darkfox with glasses. <333


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to go get glasses to take the attention away from my eyes...I'M NOT AN ASIAN DAMN IT!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 19, 2010)

Paskiewicz said:


> Hammytoy on FA that has sexy Darkfox with glasses. <333



wat


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't care at all


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 19, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> wat



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1168197/


----------



## Gight (Jan 19, 2010)

I lost my glasses...


----------



## Zeep (Jan 19, 2010)

Gight said:


> I lost my glasses...


 
i dont wear them 
but im sure i would look 
like a total tool


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2010)

I've worn glasses since like 4th grade.  They give you the power to look over the rims at people in a very disdainful way.  That's probably the coolest part about them.  And being able to see, I guess.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 19, 2010)

Paskiewicz said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1168197/



That's pretty ugly.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL No, he is handsome and sexy I've seen.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 19, 2010)

Paskiewicz said:


> LOL No, he is handsome and sexy I've seen.



Sounds like you're the one that needs glasses.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Gight said:


> I lost my glasses...


Jinkies


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Some glasses can be sexy, but not always. I have a thing for nerds, though.


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 20, 2010)

A big debate going on in my camp is whether or not I should get contacts. Actually, I might _have_ to get contacts due to my keratoconus, so I sure as hell hope I look good without them.


----------



## Bando (Jan 20, 2010)

my glasses broke so i'm wearing contacts. I like glasses, if you have the right pair you can look really hawt in them :3 like bayonetta's glasses <3 <3


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 20, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> girl+glasses=boner



Seriously.  It's probably my biggest fetish.


----------

